# Animal Rights Militia contaminate savlon! Think PKL are "militant"? well check this..



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

*Animal Rights Militia contaminate savlon! Think PKL are "militant"? well check this..*

its been said a few times (just a few!!) over the last few weeks, that PKL is too agressive.. too militant.. too in your face..

we've even been accused of being "urban terrorists" at times.. 

well... this is the sort of thing you should be reserving that sort of comment for in all honesty.. sticking a few logos on websites, and using the odd swear word is NOTHING compared to putting 1000's of children at risk in the north of england.. we just play at aggressive tactics in comparison to this, from the telegraph this summer...

Animal rights group in Savlon poison claim - Telegraph
*Animal rights group in Savlon poison claim*


By Martin Beckford 
Last Updated: 2:55am BST 31/08/2007

Animal rights activists claim they have poisoned hundreds of tubes and bottles of Savlon, prompting high street stores to clear shelves of the antiseptic product. 

A notorious extremist group says it has tampered with more than 250 items containing the antiseptic, which is mainly used to treat children suffering from cuts and grazes, as part of a long-running campaign against an animal testing laboratory. 

The group, calling itself the Animal Rights Militia, said it targeted Savlon in a "clear and uncompromising" manner because it believes its Swiss manufacturer, Novartis, to be a client of the research centre Huntingdon Life Sciences.











Savlon was targeted because the activists believe it to be linked to Huntingdon Life Sciences



The group – which has previously claimed responsibility for sending letter bombs and stealing the remains of a woman whose son-in-law bred guinea pigs for HLS – made the claim in a statement posted on the internet. 
"Over the last five days over 250 tubes and bottles of Novartis's antiseptic product Savlon have been tampered with in the north of England in stores such as Superdrug, Boots and other well known stores," they wrote.



"We don't want to kill living beings like Novartis but the side-effects and the inevitable hospital stay will give people an idea of what Novartis pays for 
inside Huntingdon Life Sciences. 

"The message is clear and uncompromising. Vasella [Novartis chief executive Daniel Vasella], you must stop killing animals inside Huntingdon Life Sciences or this will only be the beginning of our campaign."

The animal rights group did not say how it had damaged the stocks of Savlon, but has recently claimed to have injected bleach into contact lens solution products made in France by Novartis so the company would "feel the pain of the animals they kill at HLS". 

In 1984 the Animal Rights Militia said it had poisoned supplies of Mars bars and although it later admitted it was a hoax, the group claimed to have caused the chocolate manufacturers huge financial losses. 

There is no evidence the group has contaminated Savlon stocks but Novartis said it is taking the threat seriously and has contacted police as well as shops it supplies. 

Many retailers have now cleared their shelves of the antiseptic products, up to 200,000 of which are sold in Britain each week. 

A spokeswoman for Boots said: "A blog posted on the internet has alerted Boots to an allegation of contamination to Savlon products over the past five days.


"We want to reassure customers that their safety is our number one priority and therefore we have taken the decision as a precautionary measure to withdraw all Savlon products from our shelves nationwide until further investigations have been carried out.


"If any customers have bought Savlon products from a Boots store recently are concerned in any way they should return the product to their nearest store or contact the Boots customer care line on 08450 0708090."



makes interesting and rather worrying reading eh


N


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

I love how these animal rights extremists seem to forget that humans are animals too. So you can't be cruel to a cat, but you can rub poisoned Savlon on a kid's knee?
Crazy stuff. Maybe they should of been hugged more as Children! 

I don't think anyone is pro-animal cruetly are they? :lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I agre - what sort of deranged group actually beleives it is bad to test a product on animals yet okay to posibly hospitalise a small child because the cut on thier chin needs a dab of antiseptic!!

I am against animal teating myself - I beleive rapist and peadohpiles shoud take the role but that is a totally different debate altogether!

It is baffling how some reptile and exotic keeprs can eve begin to associate PKL with such groups - PKL stands against everything these groups beleive in - hurting other humans for the cause is not an option and in all relaity is possibly the root of deep psychological problems within thier leadership!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Well if people want to continue to use products tested on animals...

I boycotted P&G a while ago, dispite an addiction to pringles. And i wont use Novartis for the same reason. A;sp on my steer clear list are colgate, palmolive, Iams (P&G owned), L'oreal and SC Johnson. 

I support CIWF, and other "non confrontational" organisations.

If you are willing to support the torture and death of animals then you should be wiling to have their blood on your hands, and suffer their pain. 

As for this "stunt" it is a little bit too far, because children may suffer by their parents actions but it will be an irritant and *shouldnt* have any lasting/serious effects.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I read they didnt actually contaminate anything just said they did to cause problems as Boots will of had to remove it all.:smile:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> Well if people want to continue to use products tested on animals...
> 
> I boycotted P&G a while ago, dispite an addiction to pringles. And i wont use Novartis for the same reason. A;sp on my steer clear list are colgate, palmolive, Iams (P&G owned), L'oreal and SC Johnson.
> 
> ...


So I'm supposed to use Savlon - an antibacterial salve - on my ANIMALS without it having been tested on anything to see if it works?

Yeah, I used Savlon when one of my geckos bit another one and tore a flap of skin off her. The cream helped me stick the skin back down, prevent infection and now you can't tell there was a gaping down-to-the-muscle wound. 

I don't believe in cosmetics testing... but I sure as heck believe that animal testing has its place in MEDICAL testing.


----------



## Surly (Aug 20, 2007)

I think some animal rights groups just take it too far - what if they have tampered with it, and a child has an allergic reaction to whatever they put in it? Its sad =(


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Andy said:


> I read they didnt actually contaminate anything just said they did to cause problems as Boots will of had to remove it all.:smile:


whether they did or not its still terrorism and needs knocking right on the head


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> So I'm supposed to use Savlon - an antibacterial salve - on my ANIMALS without it having been tested on anything to see if it works?
> 
> Yeah, I used Savlon when one of my geckos bit another one and tore a flap of skin off her. The cream helped me stick the skin back down, prevent infection and now you can't tell there was a gaping down-to-the-muscle wound.
> 
> I don't believe in cosmetics testing... but I sure as heck believe that animal testing has its place in MEDICAL testing.


undoubtadly some testing does need to take place, but items are being tested willy nilly and lots of animals are suffering un-necassarily. 

And I am more than willing to have a few topical applications to test skin allergy's on some areas of my body. 

There are countless people in irreversable coma's feeling no pain etc, and many more sentaced to death. Why not test on them?

and before anyone says it i would be happy for a test to be done on myself post mortum, or if i was in a coma. This also goes for a brain dead family member.


----------

